# DIY Turf Roller



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Removed all valves cut out bungs and welded holes shut and welded in 1.5 axle. 320 gallon 1/4 in thick propane tank 8ft wide should weigh 700 empty 4000 full of water but the 8n ford cant pull that much. Need to make the frame and hitch.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

That'll leave a mark.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That *might* flatten out a mole mound or two.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks like a submarine!That's one way to smooth a lawn.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

she is done, when it warms up some day i will blow some paint on it.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

GrassFarmer said:


> she is done, when it warms up some day i will blow some paint on it.


That is awesome.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome I have a few acres that would benefit from some rolling.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I've used this before, and this is another applicable thread.


----------

